# Increased limits at Newton Reservoir



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

As of today, there are higher daily limits at Newton Reservoir.

The daily bag and possession limit has increased to: 

Twelve (12) largemouth bass 
One hundred (100) bluegill 
One hundred (100) crappie 
One hundred (100) yellow perch 
Sixteen (16) channel catfish 
One (1) tiger muskellunge over 40 inches
This change is effective immediately and will remain in effect through December 31, 2013. Water levels in Newton Reservoir are extremely low and not anticipated to significantly increase in the near future. These conditions may lead to a fish kill this coming winter due to low oxygen levels combined with an abundant fish population. Limits are being temporarily liberalized to allow anglers to harvest fish that may otherwise be lost.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Anyone know if the perch have any size to them?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

dinky perch are the norm at newton; I catch them there in the winter mostly target the muskys in the summer.
The water is so low that getting a boat in would be very difficult; still I'm glad they are considering getting fish out and letting people use them vs just letting them waste.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

This thread peaked my interest so I swung by newton this evening;
:shock:WOW:shock:
I've been fishing that reservoir for over 30 years and I have never seen it so low. It's arguably empty. It's dry from before the turn all the way to the top end with no water coming in. I can't believe anything is alive in there. There were a few folks fishing it from shore.
One good thing to report they've torn the boat ramp out and are replacing it and rebuilign the parking area; I dont know who made that decision but a huge thank you to you. My only consern is what is it going to cost me to launch a boat next spring? Seems like that's the result of improvements. Anyway it's looking good except the no water part that is.
With the fires and the empty reservoirs if you're not praying for rain yet, please do.


----------

